
Catalogue of Manmade Material on the Moon (2012) [pdf] - Rockslide
http://history.nasa.gov/FINAL%20Catalogue%20of%20Manmade%20Material%20on%20the%20Moon.pdf
======
dvh
> Javelin

~~~
nstj
> Urine collection assembly, small > Urine collection assembly, large

Ha!

~~~
norea-armozel
At least Bear Grylls won't need to drink his own urine if ever goes to the
tough it out on the Moon. :>

